# Dwarf Sag, Jungle Val, DONE. Need advice on a SUPER low tech tank.



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Mmm. There are a handful of nice build journals here with pictures of what you want but I don't have any bookmarked right now.


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

Use a different substrate and root tabs, I would think that would work fine. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I had some dwarf sag growing in a tank and planted some crypts in pots to keep them seperate. The dwarf sag got into the pots anyway. I find it won't grow on a rock and so I use rocks in the places I don't want it. If nothing else the rocks make it easier to cut and prune the plants that grow under and beyond them. I imagine the partition would work well if you keep up the pruning. It just needs to be solid all the way down to the glass. 
As for sand and dirt, I find the root mass is so thick that in the end it really doesn't matter. For pruning individual runners I find it is just a matter of being gentle and maybe leaving the filter off for a while to let things settle. Scissors and long tweezers help a lot. 
I have also read that one should not grow sag and val together though that was many years ago. Innes claimed they were incompatable but that was a long time ago. I have never tried.


----------



## FORREST3320 (Sep 9, 2011)

I planed on nerly same tank setup in my 55 but using italian val or leperod vals thinner but I was going to put a layer of osmocote down then substarte then plant and after 3-4 months just put osmocote capsule down you can get 100 capsulce off amazon real cheap and just use the left over osmocote. Simple i have been using osmocote capsules in my 40 gallon and it is going great it is a very low tech tank well more like jungle lol


----------

